# Monster cat!



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Has anyone seen this picture? I heard from a couple different people it was caught out of caesers creek and it weighed 96 lbs. if so that has to be some kind of record for an Ohio lake. Looks like a pay lake fish to me. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Can someone please educate me? What are the physical differences between a river, lake or pay-lake caught catfish? I don't think I could tell the difference if presented with examples. Am I missing something here?

UFM82


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Its not 96 pounds. Also the difference between State record and paylake fish is.....

Pay Lakes are supplied by commercial fisherman to stock their lakes from the Ohio river and other "resources" Even though a 100 pound fish could be in a pay lake it does not count towards a state record. Also the fish dont hold weight long. 

A catfish must match its body weight to even begin to gain weight. So a 20 pound fish has to eat atleast 20 pounds of forage fish to even begin to gain weight over a year. Pay Lakes have no forage so the fish slowly starve to death. Thats why people catch 30-60 lb fish on nightcrawlers and 2 inch baits at pay lakes.

So to get a state record the fish has to come from a public waterway, which with the amount of commercial pressure (legal and not legal) we may never see the record fall for a flathead. And the Blue Cat record has a lot of "loose" facts around it also...

Do you have any links to a bigger picture? From what i can see it looks 50-60 lbs


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

No I don't. Someone sent it to me and they seen it posted on Facebook. That's how much I was thinking it weight too. It's hard to judge a fish that big though for me in a picture. You don't know if the guy is 6'4 or 5'5. Still a big cat if it was caught out of CC. I have heard stories of monsters but never seen any over 30 lbs. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Its hard to tell from the photo; its a big fish no doubt but I seriously doubt that its 96 lbs.

Compare that to some of OGF members photostheres some big ones on here. Ive seen a few that look bigger than that one..Katfishs come to mind.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a Big Cat,but take a look at the one that was caught at Mosquito Lake in the Northeastern section.Now that is a Reel Big Cat!!Neat to see that one.




Roscoe


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

Kennyjames said:


> View attachment 63510
> 
> Has anyone seen this picture? I heard from a couple different people it was caught out of caesers creek and it weighed 96 lbs. if so that has to be some kind of record for an Ohio lake. Looks like a pay lake fish to me.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


U CAN CATCH A 35 POUND PAY LAKE FISH ON A ZEBCO606/W 6 FT POLE AND 10 POUND LINE. OHIO RIVER 35 POUNDER WILL PULL MY FAY BUT UP OFF A 5 GALLON BUCKET AND WALK U TO THE EDGE OF THE RIVER. THEY FIGHT CURRENT THERE WHOLE LIFE AND ARE SURVIVER. THEY,ED RIP THAT 606/6FT. POLE TO PEICES. PAY LAKE FISH IS KIND OF SNAG,IN A PEICE OF WATER LOGGED DRIFT WOOD. BUT O,U HAVE TO BE IN THE RIVER TO KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT DRIFT WOOD.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

pendog66 said:


> So to get a state record the fish has to come from a public waterway,


So if you catch a record size fish from a private lake.....not a pay lake....just a privately owned lake it wouldn't count as a state record??


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

catfishnut said:


> So if you catch a record size fish from a private lake.....not a pay lake....just a privately owned lake it wouldn't count as a state record??


From a private lake it would count, there are several state records from private lakes and farm ponds.

Ohio Record Fish:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/programs__activitiesplaceholder/recordfish_fshohiorcrdfish/tabid/6984/Default.aspx

Ohio State Record Fish Application w/rules:
http://outdoorwritersofohio.org/forms/OWO%20State%20Record%20Fish%20Application.pdf


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

That is a picture from a fish off of the bragging wall at the BPS in Toledo, I would give that the fish may be 50 lbs, but its not even close to 96 lbs, sadly it's no longer swimming in the river it came out of..........


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

fisherman 3234 said:


> that is a picture from a fish off of the bragging wall at the bps in toledo, i would give that the fish may be 50 lbs, but its not even close to 96 lbs, sadly it's no longer swimming in the river it came out of..........


catch and release only, zero limit:b


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Dont fish pay lakes you guys they take all our fish out of the rivers an losers fish pay lakes not real fisherman just like hunting in a fenced in preserve wow what a challenge I would rather get skunked on the Ohio River like I did today than fish a pay lake


----------



## catfishinfool247 (May 18, 2004)

very true, hard to tell. I'm 6-2 and caught a 66# flatty out of ohio river. from my chest the fish's tail hit floor of boat and curled. but i've seen 42" long flatties weigh 25# and at other times weigh 40#. depends on genetics, body of water, available forage, spawn, pre-spawn etc. I once caught a 48# flathead while channel cat fishing in late 80's on a zebco 33 w 10 lb. stren spooled on her, then at others times ive had 20's and 25# flattys break 30 and 40 lb. big game in the scioto, fish like people vary in strength, size, girth, weight, length, etc...it would really suck if we and they were all the same...lol


----------

